# HOTV - Ultra G TJET 500 Urethane Tire Test



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi race fans James T. Jet here with an HOTV report on the tires testing at GreenRun Speedway this weekend. So let’s go to Smokey Hughes in the infield.
Howdy TJET fans Smokey Hughes here in the infield of GrenRun Speedway. I talked to the chief mechanic at Corrie Motors and he said received some urethane tires from *Slot Car Express a couple weeks ago*and they finally got some track time so they could test the tires. First the track was cleaned and some laps run with the Gulf Blue Ultra G TJET 500 GT40. Some Penn Valleys were put on to test against the new urethanes as they are the same diameter and for better comparison due to the Ultra G’s traction magnet. From the research Corrie Motors did word on the street is to get the best performance out of urethanes they need to be broke in and some rubber laid down by running laps. 200 laps were run with several different cars with the same set of urethane tires on to break them in and lay down some rubber. Each set of tires was run for a 25 lap race and the results recorded.

*Ultra G TJET 500 Urethane Tire Test*​ 
*Penn Valley*
*Offs - *4
*Median Time - 2.42
**Best Time - *2.283
*Total Time 25 Laps - 1:07
* 
*Slot Car Express*
*Offs - 1*
*Median Time 2.38*
*Best Time- 2.161*
*Total Time 25 Laps 0:58*


That’s it for this report from GreenRun Speedway’s infield. Back to you James.
Thanks Smokey great reporting as usual. Race fans less month to go for the 2012 Virginia Ultra G Cup race. Stay tuned to HOTV for the complete coverage. That it for this report may God Bless.


----------

